# 784 Pound HammerHead +Pic's



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

This fish was cought by James Massa Jr.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

oops, 748 pounds....


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)




----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

748 pounds sorry about that typo


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

HOLY COW......awesome hammerhead


----------



## CurlyQz (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

CurlyQz said:


> WOW.


X 2:cheers:


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice How far offshore???????? Thanks, Brian


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

DANG! How does pole system work and not break outta the boat. I think I woulda pulled at least his head out and drug him in behind the boat. I can't belive you put that beast in the boat. Nice Hammer!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

big arse fish!! set any records??


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awsome Catch... Can't wait to get the details!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

its about a 100lbs off the record i think...


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

floundergigging said:


> Nice How far offshore???????? Thanks, Brian


pretty dang far...cant say the exact location i wasnt the capt.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done, James. BA Hammerhead. Not sure I can beat that one this year.

Brandon


----------



## adamcox (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice, I would have let it go. How did you dispose of it? Has to be pretty stinky after a day in the sun?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

adamcox said:


> Nice, I would have let it go. How did you dispose of it? Has to be pretty stinky after a day in the sun?


There is at least one tournament running right now. That shark is in the money big-time.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice hammer...I am with Joey.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

great photos. How long was the fight? I bet the cat rode a little sideways on the way back!


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

tunahunter said:


> great photos. How long was the fight? I bet the cat rode a little sideways on the way back!


about 2 1/2 3 hours. the boat was somewhat sideways, we moved most the weight on the other side of the boat after we did that it wasnt so bad.


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Disposal*

What they do with them is drag them out to the ship channel,cut the belly open so they sink and let them go.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

ron said:


> What they do with them is drag them out to the ship channel,cut the belly open so they sink and let them go.


what els would you like us to do with 700 pounds of shark?


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

FREEEEE WILLLLLY!!!! ROFL


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

txmatt said:


> what els would you like us to do with 700 pounds of shark?


You know I was going to ask WTH you'd do with over 700 pounds of nasty chark that smelled like tee-tee or an old shrimp boat bathroom. Seems like a complete waste.

At least in the old days we'd bring in a big shark and cut out the liver to sell for shark oil manufacturers, take the fins off and dry them for the Orientals (chark fin soup), and see if the scrap could be used for catfood or shark-skin boots. It didn't pay much but now you can't sell chark commercially on a recreational ticket, it makes no damme sense.

How come them pogie boats that catch tens of thousands of blackfin and other chark are bad, yet some Yahoo with a dead hammerhead is good? You wouldn't pull in a huge yellowfin tuna and slit it's belly and dump it in the shipping channel, right? You wouldn't take a 400 pount blue markin and dump it, would ya? I'm not judging anyone but killing shark and dumping them just ain't right. I wouldn't allow it on my boat.


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

Im a lurker ont his site but I was wondering what was done with the shark after every "angler" was done having a picture taken with it... Thats a sad WASTE of a animal that who knows how long it took him to get that big.. To me its no different then going out and shooting a 180 class buck only to take the horns and leave the rest to rot. That old buck is gunna be pretty tough when cooked but its the principle. If this is done for money then thats pathetic.. Big time pathetic. No reason you guys couldnt have snapped your picture while the shark was alongside the boat and then released him. Its about the fight, not draggin him to the dock only to be disposed of.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

DeepBlue36 said:


> Im a lurker ont his site but I was wondering what was done with the shark after every "angler" was done having a picture taken with it... Thats a sad WASTE of a animal that who knows how long it took him to get that big.. To me its no different then going out and shooting a 180 class buck only to take the horns and leave the rest to rot. That old buck is gunna be pretty tough when cooked but its the principle. If this is done for money then thats pathetic.. Big time pathetic. No reason you guys couldnt have snapped your picture while the shark was alongside the boat and then released him. Its about the fight, not draggin him to the dock only to be disposed of.


I can't be certain but my guess is that this is a tournament fish and said tournament does not pay for pictures. The fish has to be weighed. Without specifics from the angler, I err on the side of caution before making any assumptions. As far as we know, arrangements were made to use the shark for research at a university.

Who knows.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

*Way To Go*

i guess i was left field thinking when i saw this post but i assumed that it was a 750 pound measurment estimation on weight and pics of the release...now that would be a post to be proud of...i mean really, what was the point of killing this fish?what do you think your gonna do with it?Maybe keep that impressive 10 inch set of jaws for the wall?Are you at least entered in a tournament?what would have been wrong with taking some boatside shots and cutting the wire?everyone could have gotten their picture taken without winching the thing onto the boat.this catch serves no purpose but to stroke egos with ooos and ahhhs back at the dock. if your shooting for a record you could have gotten measurments and known that you were short of a state record.so come on with the PETA refrences or whatever you have but i dont believe im alone when i say that this should be an example of what not to do.things like this just add to the grade in this uphill battle we face...on one hand we call ourselves conservationists looking out for the well being of this sport we all love but in the other we still feel the need to do something such as this. Too bad hwell:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

DeepBlue36 said:


> No reason you guys couldnt have snapped your picture while the shark was alongside the boat and then released him. Its about the fight, not draggin him to the dock only to be disposed of.


I'll give you at least a thousand reasons why, plus what ever was in the side pot. Are you that clueless to realize this is a once a year tournament?

AGAIN, **** nice hammerhead James!!!

Brandon


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

That is a hell of a fish. What was used for bait?


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Tournament*

It is for a Tournament,the Hall of Fame Tournament.It runs from may 23rd till the 31st.Take a look at the pics once more and let me know if I am reading them wrong,the date on the pics is the 22nd of may.To my way of thinking thats a day before the Tournament even started.Let me know if I am seeing it wrong.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Badass!!! A mako or hammerhead like that would end up a front 1/4 angled skin mount hanging in the living room. Anybody know who would do that or what it would cost?


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

nice job, what a BEAST!!!!!


----------



## byrontx (Aug 24, 2006)

I think tournaments suck if they compel you to kill a beautiful creature like that, My $0.02. I would love to hook up with a big fish like that but if I could release it, I would.


----------



## Ty 1 On (Mar 17, 2008)

*Nice Job*

Great fish. Somebody is going to be $1000 richer. TXMatt plase ask James if he learned how to catch sharks from his little league baseball coach. I'm sure I will see his big head at work on Monday!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm 70 so most of you fellows will still have big fish to catch when they pat me in the face with a shovel. But most of you young bucks will live long ebough to see most of the big sharks gone from the populated coasts as they are in most of the Pacific Rim. I am sure you love your sport so it would seem that you'll are the ones to kill it or save.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

DeepBlue36 said:


> Im a lurker ont his site but I was wondering what was done with the shark after every "angler" was done having a picture taken with it... Thats a sad WASTE of a animal that who knows how long it took him to get that big.. To me its no different then going out and shooting a 180 class buck only to take the horns and leave the rest to rot. That old buck is gunna be pretty tough when cooked but its the principle. If this is done for money then thats pathetic.. Big time pathetic. No reason you guys couldnt have snapped your picture while the shark was alongside the boat and then released him. Its about the fight, not draggin him to the dock only to be disposed of.


Do yourself a favor and go back to lurking:an4:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Do yourself a favor and go back to lurking:an4:


I think you mean, "do us ALL a favor".


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

So your saying its ok to catch something thats very rare in size, kill it, drag it in to enter it into a tournament, take pictures, split its belly open and waste all 748 pounds of it? 

I take the few of you guys who think thats "cool" didnt grow up hunting.. Im only 21 but if I wasted anything I killed/caught I woulda been in deep **** by most of the people I hunt/fish with.... Oh ya, $1000 aint jack **** either.. Quit acting like thats a "big" prize.. Ive seen more than a handful of local stock car races that offer way more than that for purse money... Whatd the fuel bill cost for that trip $500?? Go ahead, feel good about raping the seas like that...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

DeepBlue36 said:


> feel good about raping the seas like that...


"Raping the seas". Look here, Junior. I hope not many people see your post, because I would hate for that many people to know you are RETARDED.

Here is a bit of light reading material. But since I figure you don't have the IQ to interpret the data, let me break it down for you sport.
*
Fishing methods to reduce sea turtle mortality
associated with pelagic longlines*
John W. Watson, Sheryan P. Epperly, Arvind K. Shah, and Daniel G. Foster

And I quote:

"During July-October 2002, 13 commercial longline vessels
made 489 research sets in the NED, fishing a total of
427 382 hooks: approximately 142 000 for the control
(J hooks with squid bait) and about 71 000 hooks for each
treatment. Vessels fished an average of 874 hooks per set;
the minimum number of hooks fished in a set was 210
hooks, and the maximum was 1173 hooks."

AND

"(during this time) *12,755 *blue sharks were caught"

I'm sorry, did he just say 874 hooks per set??? You want a real battle to fight and not look like a complete idiot, go fight long lining. But sitting here telling a man that catching one shark is "raping the sea" just proves how clueless you are.

Here's some gay dolphins for you:
:an4::an4::an4:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And your rebuttle is???



DeepBlue36 said:


> So your saying its ok to catch something thats very rare in size, kill it, drag it in to enter it into a tournament, take pictures, split its belly open and waste all 748 pounds of it?
> 
> I take the few of you guys who think thats "cool" didnt grow up hunting.. Im only 21 but if I wasted anything I killed/caught I woulda been in deep **** by most of the people I hunt/fish with.... Oh ya, $1000 aint jack **** either.. Quit acting like thats a "big" prize.. Ive seen more than a handful of local stock car races that offer way more than that for purse money... Whatd the fuel bill cost for that trip $500?? Go ahead, feel good about raping the seas like that...


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

Gunna go ahead and say I probably don't know a 1/4 of what you know about offshore fishing nor have I ever even come close to catching a 6ft shark much less one that big... But, its just a lesson in ethics that was always taught to me... If your going to kill something then your going to eat it or have a use for it.. I love taking tailgate shots after a good duck hunt but Ive never gone and dumped em back in the water after taking pictures... $1000 may seem like a big prize and not to mention the bragging rights that go with it but its a waste, no matter how you look at it... How many 748lb Hammerheads do you think there are out there? 

Ive even passed up several shots on Bobcats when out deer hunting cause I knew I didnt want to skin them so whats the point? A picture? Hell I can do that while their alive... But, I guess I can't be to much of a hypocrite... Can't say Ive never wasted something. But, a hammerhead that size is a rare find am I right? Kind of like keeping a 10lb bass knowing he's going to taste like ****.. Might as well give someone else the chance to fight him.. 

Sorry for raining on your parade..


Hotrod, 

You can shove that tree where the sun don't shine....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

DeepBlue36 said:


> Hotrod,
> 
> You can shove that tree where the sun don't shine....


Well then you know what to do, assume your normal position.:an4:


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

DeepBlue36 said:


> Ive even passed up several shots on Bobcats when out deer hunting cause I knew I didnt want to skin them so whats the point? A picture? Hell I can do that while their alive...


YOU hold the cat while I snap a couple of pictures.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

DeepBlue36 said:


> Kind of like keeping a 10lb bass knowing he's going to taste like ****.. Might as well give someone else the chance to fight him..


Nope. You gotta throw that in the cooler. They taste good too.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

its really dissapointing that hardy ANYBODY ON THIS SITE FINDS IT DISGUSTING THAT THE FISH WAS JUST DUMPED.....im all for keeping whatever is legal but just dumping is senseless...wasnt there some post on here about some blues dumped down in port a and everybody getting worked up about along with the law getting involved?.....but yes it was a GREAT catch


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe you DA's need to read the FAQ's before derailing someone's thread. Number 7 and 8.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Maybe you DA's need to read the FAQ's before derailing someone's thread. Number 7 and 8.


 Yep I agree Joey. I have a few pet peeves and killing big sharks being one of them. But someone's fishing report is not the place to get on a soap box and try to burst a guy bubble. There are plenty of other threads to do that in.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

DeepBlue36 said:


> So your saying its ok to catch something thats very rare in size, kill it, drag it in to enter it into a tournament, take pictures, split its belly open and waste all 748 pounds of it?
> 
> I take the few of you guys who think thats "cool" didnt grow up hunting.. Im only 21 but if I wasted anything I killed/caught I woulda been in deep **** by most of the people I hunt/fish with.... Oh ya, $1000 aint jack **** either.. Quit acting like thats a "big" prize.. Ive seen more than a handful of local stock car races that offer way more than that for purse money... Whatd the fuel bill cost for that trip $500?? Go ahead, feel good about raping the seas like that...


it's not like we do it everyday, we don't kill sharks or shark fish for fun it's to much hassle. its for a tournoment; they can't be that rare in the past 3 years we have cought 3 sharks that have weighed over 600 pounds.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

byrontx said:


> I think tournaments suck if they compel you to kill a beautiful creature like that, My $0.02. I would love to hook up with a big fish like that but if I could release it, I would.


 do you even fish???????????


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw a post that said (essentialy) BIG SHARK, PICTURES !

I figured there would be trouble.

I'm gonna predict the future here. When they post the BIG BLUE MARLIN, PICS , I WON A TOTE SACK FULL OF CASH thread ! there will be even more trouble


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dude... ya'll need to change the date on your camera... there is a lot of speculation going on about when you actually caught the fish and started fishing for it.

Good thing the date stamp was the same on the water as on the dock.

Dang good fish. Congrats.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Its just a freakin shark......and a bad arse one at that......if you guys dont like to look get off the board......
I cant beleive you would try to chite on someones entry into a tournament
Get over it 
There are thousands of Hammerheads out there and alot of them are bigger than that one......
You can bet your arse that hammerhead has played his or her role in the reproductive field....so it wont go wasted
Give the gut a break on a fantastic accomplishment and shut the heck up


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's a heck of a catch guys! I can understand how some people are upset about the resource being wasted but as said before...not the place to argue the point. I bet we all could agree that maybe there could be an agreement made (made by the tourney staff) with the local research center to be on call to come get such a specimen. I think that would promote the tournament in a little better light. Always room for improvement. The people complaining could always get involved and help make the above happen by providing information and making some contact calls to the local research centers. Most people just like to be "keyboard cowboys" but when the real task of improving the situation comes up they are hard to find. 
This was an awesome catch guys! Maybe the future could hold a more amicable(sp) ending if some of the disgruntled would like to help out.

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

Outcast said:


> That's a heck of a catch guys! I can understand how some people are upset about the resource being wasted but as said before...not the place to argue the point. I bet we all could agree that maybe there could be an agreement made (made by the tourney staff) with the local research center to be on call to come get such a specimen. I think that would promote the tournament in a little better light. Always room for improvement. The people complaining could always get involved and help make the above happen by providing information and making some contact calls to the local research centers. Most people just like to be "keyboard cowboys" but when the real task of improving the situation comes up they are hard to find.
> This was an awesome catch guys! Maybe the future could hold a more amicable(sp) ending if some of the disgruntled would like to help out.
> 
> Good luck and good fishing!


Not trying to be a keyboard cowboy or junior game warden by any means.. You are right though, maybe this wasnt the place to discuss this..

Txmatt,

Congrats on catching such a fine animal... There is no denying that, it is a hell of a catch.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Why, why, why, would you kill a big fish like this. Just to show it off and then throw it away? I would at least hope a bioligist was called and fish donated for science.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

great white fisherman said:


> Why, why, why, would you kill a big fish like this. Just to show it off and then throw it away? I would at least hope a bioligist was called and fish donated for science.


Oh go back to sleep.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

If he didn't want any comments, he could have posted it in the reports section. He knew exactly what was going to happen if he posted it here. 

Awesome fish and I might have kept it too at a certain age....


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I would have let it go too, thats all. Great catch, had to be a son-a-biach to get it over the gunnel.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Its not like it was a snake...Jeez!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Oh go back to sleep.





Haute Pursuit said:


> Its not like it was a snake...Jeez!


:rotfl:


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Swells said:


> You know I was going to ask WTH you'd do with over 700 pounds of nasty chark that smelled like tee-tee or an old shrimp boat bathroom. Seems like a complete waste.
> 
> At least in the old days we'd bring in a big shark and cut out the liver to sell for shark oil manufacturers, take the fins off and dry them for the Orientals (chark fin soup), and see if the scrap could be used for catfood or shark-skin boots. It didn't pay much but now you can't sell chark commercially on a recreational ticket, it makes no damme sense.
> 
> How come them pogie boats that catch tens of thousands of blackfin and other chark are bad, yet some Yahoo with a dead hammerhead is good? You wouldn't pull in a huge yellowfin tuna and slit it's belly and dump it in the shipping channel, right? You wouldn't take a 400 pount blue markin and dump it, would ya? I'm not judging anyone but killing shark and dumping them just ain't right. I wouldn't allow it on my boat.


I agree, big waste of a threatend species. Wouldn't happen on my boat either.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> 748 pounds sorry about that typo


Nice fish... what time day/night did you guys catch it?


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

fking awsome fish bro. but why the heck are u fishing on a cat.... thats the real injustice here.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

catchemdallas said:


> fking awsome fish bro. but why the heck are u fishing on a cat.... thats the real injustice here.


prabably would have caught a bigger one if it was a mono hull


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

I shot a rattlesnake this morning...just for kicks. :headknock


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

ReefDonkey said:


> I shot a rattlesnake this morning...just for kicks. :headknock


 haha
i caught a 600# blue this weekend and gutted it offshore and dumped it(didnt want to catch the same fish twice) 
also caught a 35# snapper on the way in and let it float away


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Dude... ya'll need to change the date on your camera... there is a lot of speculation going on about when you actually caught the fish and started fishing for it.
> 
> Good thing the date stamp was the same on the water as on the dock.
> 
> Dang good fish. Congrats.


yes, thats my camera, its a easyshare z740 for some reason it resets the date each time you turn it off. We took other pictures with 3 diff cameras/ james's camera and mando's dates not wrong on those =)


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

bostonwhaler said:


> haha
> i caught a 600# blue this weekend and gutted it offshore and dumped it(didnt want to catch the same fish twice)
> also caught a 35# snapper on the way in and let it float away


  you fish killler! hahahahah


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I bet there will be some good crabbing on going on where ever this dude lays. 

Is catching crab and keeping them ok? 

If he would have ate a wader I bet ya'll would change that attitude.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

wow, very impressive catch...but at the same time it's sad to see such a majestic creature killed this way.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish guys.

I hope you learned your lesson..

dont post on 2cool when you even think you might "catch" some grief.

Its happened to me a couple times.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

We were hunting spotted owl the other day... sorry wrong forum. we dont agree often but chase this is correct. I have seen pictures od hammerheads quite a bit larger than this one off the barrier reef if I can remember correctly there were some odd square miles. Nice jaws!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Can't decide which way to flop on this one. Personally I couldn't have killed it even if it meant having my name on the top of the leader board.

On the flip side I wonder what carnage it takes to keep an eating machine like that running. I wish I knew what they *really* ate. How many game fish, jew fish, rays, grouper, snapper, birds, turtles, sea mammals, etc. have gone down that bad girls gullet? She may be magnificant but she is one bad as eating machine. She's made plenty of pups and maybe it is time to let some of them take her place. I wager she's eaten more young sharks than she's made.

That said I'd still have turned her loose but I can see some net benefit in her destruction too. I couldn't be too fanatical either way. I just hate killing something that I'm not at least having for dinner. Maybe I'd have kept the fins and had a go at shark fin soup to see what all the rage is about. I guess that would be illegal though.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

nice freakin fish!!!! Congrats!!!
Now for my 2 cents. If I would have just randomly caught that fish I would have first shiite myself and then I would have let it go. However had I been fishing a kill tournament that included huge arse sharks.....I would have shoved a gaff strait up its arse, tied a rope to its tail and drug it till it ceased moving and then headed to the dock giggling like a little girl.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

_We were hunting spotted owl the other day_

Game Warden: "I suppose they taste like chicken"?
Hunter: "No, more like eagle".


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

fishkillr said:


> nice freakin fish!!!! Congrats!!!
> Now for my 2 cents. If I would have just randomly caught that fish I would have first shiite myself and then I would have let it go. However had I been fishing a kill tournament that included huge arse sharks.....I would have shoved a gaff strait up its arse, tied a rope to its tail and drug it till it ceased moving and then headed to the dock giggling like a little girl.


+1


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Nice fish... what time day/night did you guys catch it?


4am til about 7am


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

Arlon said:


> Can't decide which way to flop on this one. Personally I couldn't have killed it even if it meant having my name on the top of the leader board.
> 
> On the flip side I wonder what carnage it takes to keep an eating machine like that running. I wish I knew what they *really* ate. How many game fish, jew fish, rays, grouper, snapper, birds, turtles, sea mammals, etc. have gone down that bad girls gullet? She may be magnificant but she is one bad as eating machine. She's made plenty of pups and maybe it is time to let some of them take her place. I wager she's eaten more young sharks than she's made.
> 
> That said I'd still have turned her loose but I can see some net benefit in her destruction too. I couldn't be too fanatical either way. I just hate killing something that I'm not at least having for dinner. Maybe I'd have kept the fins and had a go at shark fin soup to see what all the rage is about. I guess that would be illegal though.


.....


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

The OP posted this in the 'Bluewater Board' to allow comments to be made...glad the admins have left this thread up.

$1000??

Just a heads up...there is a south Texas shark tourney that is CPR (Catch Photo Release). The shark pictured would have brought the angler $6,500 (2008 total) and if it is longer than 10 feet add another $10,000 for a grand total of $16,500.

$16,500, a picture, and a still living/reproducing apex predator

or

$1,000 and a dead stinking mess


That is a no brainer to me.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Nice kill for a tournament. A purse is a purse.

"Coulda, shoulda, wouldas & what if's" are for those that didn't do it/weren't there.

Great catch. You and your family will remember it forever, and don't sweat what the green team has to say, there are more big/bigger girls out there.



TMWTim said:


> The OP posted this in the 'Bluewater Board' to allow comments to be made...glad the admins have left this thread up.
> 
> $1000??
> 
> ...


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL @ 'green team'. I assume that means those after the greenbacks in shark kill tourneys.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hopefully ya'll will get beat this weekend by ME! We (Team Redbeer) weighed in the second place fish on Monday....


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

its *red beard* tiny, you gotta get the name right if your gonna be on a team


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I fished a shark tourney back home and we killed a 638# tiger. We ended up with 3rd place and 30# from 1st. The only difference about our tourney was that scientist were there to look at it, take DNA samples, and do research on this fish. In my opinion unless that tourney invited marine biologist to examine every fish and allow for some type of research on a threaten fish then this tourney was a waste and so was that fish. I love catching big sharks and I also love seeing them in the wild. If you are going to kill a fish then there has to be some type of justification and not just a cheap grand that half of that went towards paying for fuel and bait. I think the tournament staff should next year try and have some type of marine biologist out there so that this tournament can at least benefit the shark population if they already did not invite some scientist. As far as my opinion that is a beautiful fish and a helluva fight. congrats.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

jjordan said:


> its *red beard* tiny, you gotta get the name right if your gonna be on a team


I know that.... but with as many Red BEERS that were going down... Oh BOY! :rotfl:


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*2009 Year of the Dead Shark*

Some of you don't get it and probably never will. Comparing fishermen concerned about OUR resources to "gay tree huggers" is really messed up. These fish MUST stop being killed for a picture. Kill tournaments need to become a thing of the past, and soon. The advent of digital technology makes it easier than ever to take some great photos and release these big female sharks to reproduce, and fight another day. Some of you fishermen that I used to think were very talented continue to make a$$es out of yourselves. Big Time A$$es...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Michael Shindle said:


> Some of you don't get it and probably never will. Comparing fishermen concerned about OUR resources to "gay tree huggers" is really messed up. These fish MUST stop being killed for a picture. Kill tournaments need to become a thing of the past, and soon. The advent of digital technology makes it easier than ever to take some great photos and release these big female sharks to reproduce, and fight another day. Some of you fishermen that I used to think were very talented continue to make a$$es out of yourselves. Big Time A$$es...


it doesn't matter these guys are going to get fined and will pay for breaking the law. Operation Game Thief will be prosecuting these guys who broke the law.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Michael Shindle said:


> "gay tree huggers"


Why tree huggers got to be gay? What up with that? That's profiling, sir, and profiling is wrong.

NOW, these dolphins are gay.

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Chase This is in the closet...*

Yeah you are the BIGGEST jacks$$...Didn't want to name names, but you took the bait krillbilly...Fish On!!! Nice wahoo though, if you weren't so wrong in your idealogy, we would probably be fishing buddies...When I was young, I thought I knew everything too...hopefully you'll learn someday buckwheat...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^^ I've got to give you some green for that reply.  LOL . . .


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Michael Shindle said:


> Yeah you are the BIGGEST jacks$$...Didn't want to name names, but you took the bait krillbilly...Fish On!!! Nice wahoo though, if you weren't so wrong in your idealogy, we would probably be fishing buddies...When I was young, I thought I knew everything too...hopefully you'll learn someday buckwheat...


Me, a jacka$$??? Duh, where have you been???

So it was me you were talking about when you said "*very talented*". Why thanks big guy. :cheers:

Who the f are you to say my ideology is wrong, and yours is right?

And I doubt we would be fishing buddies. Go hitch a ride elsewhere. Now back to your ranch, and leave the fishing to the rest of us. Your just another old man hating on the young guys. Sad you got to be that way.

Brandon


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

nice shark!!!! Can this post be over with now?


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

be over with?????????>>.............NOWAY...this is GRRRREEAAT

i mean heck why clean any fish when we can just gut them and throw them in the channel j/k


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Great fish and congrats. It was a legal catch and keep (the disposal maybe not but not for me to decide) so good job on a great catch.

No for everyone that keeps saying a bio should be on site is ridiculous. Calling a bio to see if there is anything that can benefit form killing an animal is just plain dumb. Kind of like saying "that is an awesome tree lets cut it down to find out how old it is". Yes tissue samples could be used for genetic studies but there are plenty of genetics data on sharks now. And any other study that could be done on a dead shark is very expensive (stable isotopes studies, heavy mettle concentration&#8230 and unless the tourney wants to pay for it I doubt any bio is going to have the funds to do them.
Also to say students could learn something from this is correct ie now here class this is a dead shark and dead sharks stink really bad understand. This is different than the shark you dissected in class bc it is very big, very old and stinks really bad. 

The people who catch the shark and weigh it in are not the problem the tournament is. 

Again great catch and congrats.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hammerhead*

Man this thing is all over the place....Hammerheads are endangered, I must have missed that news flash. And these guys are going to be arrested, for what! What else can you come up with..If you don't like looking at the pictures move on and quit bashing the guy. Gater


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

gater said:


> Man this thing is all over the place....Hammerheads are endangered, I must have missed that news flash. And these guys are going to be arrested, for what! What else can you come up with..If you don't like looking at the pictures move on and quit bashing the guy. Gater


:brew2: :brew2:

Yep and the sky is falling and the end of the world as we know it is gone in 2 years. :rotfl:

Which get's me to thinking.... Hey, you have the angler's name. (whomever wants to call Operation game thief) and you have proof, proof is in the pictures..... And you have proof (written that is) of what happened to the shark after it was weighed... Please let us know what they say.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hammerheads are endngered, yeah right and so are the snapper. please try snd educate yourself before you try to state facts. just because you cant go to the beach and catch sharks like this doesnt mean they are endangerd. there are plenty of sharks out there. ask anyone who shark fishes. they actually have some valid knowledge. in the last 10 years shark fishing has inproved. just look at the history of these tournaments in the last 10 years. used to 200,300 sometimes a 400, now look 500, 600, 700. even a few 800. i am all for a good debate just wish the ones i was debating with was educated on the subject. with true knowledge of the subject you just look like a tree huggin peta queer. keep in mind that the rec anglers are not the ones who put a strain on fish, it is the commercial guys. if killin sharks for a tourney doesny sit well with you then quit lookin at the pics.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We all better watch out this weekend at the weigh station and have our giant fillet knives ready.....

Anybody care to guess who sent me this in a PM????



> I have no idea who you are but you certainly do not know me nor do you know my experience. You contradict everything you say about knowig how to harvest large sharks then you say that a large shark is not edible. Have you ever had anyone teach you the proper sportsmanship involved in fishing. I know I am ** but you sir act like you are 6. Not only have I called CCA, Operation Game Thief, and the local Glaveston Game Warden but I have also contacted my local federal agent who are very interested in how these local shark tournaments are being conducted. Not only will I be at my local CCA meetings bringing these kill tournaments up but I will also fight with my fellow NMFS representatives and my CCA members to end this crock of **** that ya'll consider sporting. I am an avid fisherman but I believe in conservation and the people that catch these large sharks and just dump them in the bay are trash and deserve no right to fish public waters. You can stand behind your computer and type away all day and think you are cool but in a majority of many peoples mind you are ignorent and wasteful. I hope one day you will see how these types of things benefit no one and that one day you will join my side for the conservation of our public waters and fisheries.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> We all better watch out this weekend at the weigh station and have our giant fillet knives ready.....
> 
> Anybody care to guess who sent me this in a PM????


I sent that to you. I take full credit for all of it.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll guess Brad Luby, or Whislindiks...


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

It's nice to know some people's opinion on this matter. I can see who I would share a boat with/or not.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLY BEJEEZUS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

tell james that b.p wants there chain comealong back lol


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hardhead34 said:


> tell james that b.p wants there chain comealong back lol


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> We all better watch out this weekend at the weigh station and have our giant fillet knives ready.....
> 
> Anybody care to guess who sent me this in a PM????


The douche fest up to it:an6:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> The douche fest up to it:an6:


yes I did what do you have to say about it Hotrod? I am standing up for something that I believe in. Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> yes I did what do you have to say about it Hotrod? I am standing up for something that I believe in. Do you have a problem with that?


man, you consistently make an arse out of your self. My favorite quote about you was "he owns two boats, sells boats for a living, and still doesn't know jack ***** about boats". :rotfl:

Only one quote comes to mind after I read your posts:

Mr. Wistlingdixie, what you've just posted is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever seen. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone on this board is now dumber for having read it. I award you no greenie, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

it really amazes me how ignorant some people are. whistledik do you have any knowledge of shark population, why is it that killing a few sharks bothers you so much. balance is needed in our ecosystem, yhe only thing that can balance the shark population other than other sharks is man. in the hill country rabchers hire people to snare hogs because they are getting out of control. without a lil balance the shark population will too become potta control. as far as breaking laws, there are not any being broken that i know of. in fed waters you are allowed to retain 1 shark as long as the boat had the migratory permitt. these tournaments have been around for 40+ years and the game wardens have not written any tickets to the anglers because they are not breaking any laws. so why dont you focus your energy on something that really matters, a few dead sharks a year are not going to hurt the population in any way. quit listening to the idiots that never go offshore try to tell people the population of fish that live offshore


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

*"Y'all know me. Know how I earn a livin'. I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycods. This shark, swallow you whole. Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go. And we gotta do it quick, that'll bring back your tourists, put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, chief. I'll find him for three, but I'll catch him, and kill him, for ten. But you've gotta make up your minds. If you want to stay alive, then ante up. If you want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. I don't want no volunteers, I don't want no mates, there's just too many captains on this island. Ten thousand dollars for me by myself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole **** thing. "*

*

*


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Been a nice read until this last post about calling the federalis, the air national guard, department of foreign affairs and whoever the hell else you called. Try Obama, I bet he will listen. You probably sent him some money for his election.

Whistling dixie...i like that you put alot of effort into saving the ocean and all of its inhabitants but you might want to try to put your efforts towards something that actually makes a difference. All the recreational fisherman combined in marlin tournaments and big shark tournaments througout the entire world probably don't kill as much as 5 or 10 long line boats do in 1 trip! And you know what...When i kill that 800lb blue in Poco this year to win half a mil i will be having a blast doing it. I enjoy catching fish and to tell you the truth have never ever killed one blue marlin because the 500+ pound i caught wasnt in a tournament. But if it was she woulda had a 5 hr ride in my cockpit with me doing toast's while i was riding her! :cheers: Long liners kill many many blues on a daily basis and they don't even enjoy the catch! they do it because its a job and they cant wait to get off the boat to get there check and go home. That hammerhead was probably one of the greatest days of those guys life, i know it would have been mine. Now quit being a douche bag and put your efforts into something that makes an ***** difference! Dont try and ruin it for the recreational fisherman that actually enjoy fishing and do little to harm the species. Do research please before actling like an uninformed arse!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

jjordan said:


> why is it that killing a few sharks bothers you so much. balance is needed in our ecosystem, yhe only thing that can balance the shark population other than other sharks is man.


Why don't you educate yourself a little before your next post...

The precipitous decline in large predator sharks in the Atlantic Ocean in the past decade has made ecologists worry about a trickle-down effect on the ocean ecosystem. 
A new study supports the case. With the large predators gone, their prey-smaller sharks and rays-are free to feast on lower organisms like scallops and clams, depleting valuable commercial stocks.
Shark Crazy 
Vote for Your Favorite Shark 

Gallery: Great White Sharks

More News:

*Ocean Depths are Shark-Free*
*Sharks' Sixth Sense Related to Human Genes *
*How Sharks Stay Warm *
"Large sharks have been functionally eliminated from the East Coast of the U.S., meaning that they can no longer perform their ecosystem role as top predators," said study team member Julia Baum of Dalhousie University in Halifax, Nova Scotia.
*Disappearing sharks*
Shark populations all over the world have plummeted because of intentional fishing for their fins, which are eaten and used for medicines in Asia, and "bycatch," in whicn sharks are accidentally caught when fisherman target other species.
For this study, published in the March 30 issue of the journal _Science_, the researchers looked at surveys of populations of 11 great shark species, conducted between 1970 and 2005. Every species had substantially declined in just those few decades. The smallest observed decline was in sandbar shark populations, which had decreased nonetheless by 87 percent. Other species, including the bull, dusky and hammerhead sharks, may have declined by more than *99 percent*.
"They're all down dramatically," said study co-leader Charles Peterson of the University of North Carolina.
Two of the shark species studied have been Endangered Species Act candidates since 1997, but have yet to be added to the list, Baum said.
*Domino effect*
When one predator disappears from an ecosystem, others that eat the same prey usually take over and keep the balance of the ecosystem in check. But in this case, where not one, but all, of the top predators are rapidly disappearing, "you lose the resiliency and buffering capacity of one species to step in for another," Peterson told _LiveScience_.
The loss of top predators has a domino effect on the rest of the ecosystem; populations of lower-level predators, such as rays, skates and smaller sharks, aren't kept in check, allowing them to overeat and wipe out their own prey. The study looked in particular at cownose rays, which feed on bay scallops along the east coast as they migrate in the autumn.
In a 1983-84 study, Peterson found that as the cownose rays came through, they "didn't make a dent on the scallops." 
But when the researchers repeated the study from 2003-04, "the scallops were essentially eliminated," he said. The only scallops that were spared were those that were protected by poles erected by the researchers to keep out the rays, which are broader than the space between the poles.
*More repurcussions*
Peterson said that the U.S. National Marine Fisheries Service is aware of the problem of declining shark populations and has taken some steps to mitigate the problem, but he emphasized the need to manage whole ecosystems rather than specific species.
In the meantime, Peterson said the problem may be far greater than this study shows: other intermediate predators could be destroying other lower organisms, such as clams and oysters, which are also valuable commercial stocks.
"We haven't even scratched the surface," he said.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Why don't you educate yourself a little before your next post...
> 
> The precipitous decline in large predator sharks in the *Atlantic Ocean* in the past decade has made ecologists worry about a trickle-down effect on the ocean ecosystem.


Practice what you preach..... I'm just saying.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

that info probably came from the same queers that say red snapper are endnagered


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Practice what you preach..... I'm just saying.


Considering you haven't researched it, here you go....

A study by Dalhousie University, published in the journal _Science_, estimated that all recorded shark species, with the exception of makos, have declined in the Gulf of Meixco by more than 50 percent in the past eight to 15 years. Some species, such as hammerhead and thresher sharks have declined by as much as 80 percent. The Pew Charitable Trust's Global Shark Assessment predicts collapse and extinction of several species of sharks if current levels of fishing mortality remain the same. Study after study indicates that we should be very concerned about the fate of sharks, which play a critical role in coastal food webs. Despite concern by international bodies, there are active commercial and recreational shark fisheries in the United States, and there is resistance to more restrictive management.

Sharks in U.S. waters are also caught by recreational fishermen and in a growing number of shark tournaments. The National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), which manages most shark species, has stated that in the eastern Gulf of Mexico alone, shark tournament fishing has grown from half a dozen tournaments in 1973 to as many as 70 today. The greatest conservation concerns are about species for whom there is a large commercial market. This includes large sharks such as mako and blue sharks, hammerhead and small sharks such as skates and dogfish.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

TMWTim said:


> Considering you haven't researched it, here you go....
> 
> A study by Dalhousie University, published in the journal _Science_, estimated that all recorded shark species, with the exception of makos, have declined in the Gulf of Meixco by more than 50 percent in the past eight to 15 years. Some species, such as hammerhead and thresher sharks have declined by as much as 80 percent. The Pew Charitable Trust's Global Shark Assessment predicts collapse and extinction of several species of sharks if current levels of fishing mortality remain the same. Study after study indicates that we should be very concerned about the fate of sharks, which play a critical role in coastal food webs. Despite concern by international bodies, there are active commercial and recreational shark fisheries in the United States, and there is resistance to more restrictive management.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> Why don't you educate yourself a little before your next post...


don't you know jjordan and tiny are both marine biologist  they know everything and how many sharks are out there. They have a head count.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

What do you do with a nearly 800 # Shark?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

> Leave the recreational fishermant out of it!


I tend to listen to what NMFS has to say and they mentioned the recreational tournaments. Hammerheads are part of the commercial market.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

PasadenaMan said:


> What do you do with a nearly 800 # Shark?


I don't know, but he deserves at least a cold beer for getting that rascal over the side of the boat with that little ole davit and he didn't even rip the floor out of the boat! Good Job and great fish!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Considering you haven't researched it, here you go....
> 
> A study by Dalhousie University, published in the journal _Science_, estimated that all recorded shark species, with the exception of makos, have declined in the Gulf of Meixco by more than 50 percent in the past eight to 15 years. Some species, such as hammerhead and thresher sharks have declined by as much as 80 percent. The Pew Charitable Trust's Global Shark Assessment predicts collapse and extinction of several species of sharks if current levels of fishing mortality remain the same. Study after study indicates that we should be very concerned about the fate of sharks, which play a critical role in coastal food webs. Despite concern by international bodies, there are active commercial and recreational shark fisheries in the United States, and there is resistance to more restrictive management.
> 
> Sharks in U.S. waters are also caught by recreational fishermen and in a growing number of shark tournaments. The National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), which manages most shark species, has stated that in the *eastern Gulf of Mexico* alone, shark tournament fishing has grown from half a dozen tournaments in 1973 to as many as 70 today. The greatest conservation concerns are about species for whom there is a large commercial market. This includes large sharks such as mako and blue sharks, hammerhead and small sharks such as skates and dogfish.


Here we go again.... How about getting some *TEXAS* state water facts....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> don't you know jjordan and tiny are both marine biologist  they know everything and how many sharks are out there. They have a head count.


I heard what they do is kill a couple big ole whales out thar and put a NMFS fisheries observer on the floating carcass. Every time the man jumps up into the air and yells and obscenity because of a marauding shark they push the clicker counter. :doowapsta


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> I tend to listen to what NMFS has to say and they mentioned the recreational tournaments. *Hammerheads are part of the commercial market*.


That.... I don't know why... I tried eating a scalloped hammerhead one time.... Uhh uhh... not again.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Here we go again.... How about getting some *TEXAS* state water facts....


News Flash: Greater Hammerheads only swim in one particular body of water!!!!

Tiny you are pretty funny. And I mean that


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> I tend to listen to what NMFS has to say.


and they say red snapper are at vert low numbers too. if they say it, it must be true


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> don't you know jjordan and tiny are both marine biologist  they know everything and how many sharks are out there. They have a head count.


i never said i know it all. i simply state what i see fist hand while offshore shark fishing, it is alot easier to make statements about shark populations when you actually get out there ad see it for yourself. unlike others who just buy into what nmfs says the population is. you atleast have to agree that nmfs is not the most reliable source of fish stocks


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

jjordan said:


> i never said i know it all. i simply state what i see fist hand while offshore shark fishing, it is alot easier to make statements about shark populations when you actually get out there ad see it for yourself. unlike others who just buy into what nmfs says the population is. you atleast have to agree that nmfs is not the most reliable source of fish stocks


Gilbert is on our side Jason, he was just jackin with Tiny.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Gilbert is on our side Jason, he was just jackin with Tiny.


No, he the Gilling with Jack, err, I think. Is this thread over yet now? :question:


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

dukslayr said:


> It's nice to know some people's opinion on this matter. I can see who I would share a boat with/or not.


 I dont have a clue who you are, but I agree with your statement. There will always be "humans" that hunt, fish and kill for the fun of it---or maybe money, bragging rights ect. ect.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, I have read this entire thread and it was all good until those threats were made by _*Whistlindix*_,or what ever that junior game wardens name is. Tiny, I got you covered as I come from three generations of Houstonians and know alot of the State guys out there. 

Hey *Whistlindix*...here's your sign:

:an6:

:cop:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> Considering you haven't researched it, here you go....
> 
> A study by Dalhousie University, published in the journal _Science_, estimated that all recorded shark species, with the exception of makos, have declined in the Gulf of Meixco by more than 50 percent in the past eight to 15 years. Some species, such as hammerhead and thresher sharks have declined by as much as 80 percent. The Pew Charitable Trust's Global Shark Assessment predicts collapse and extinction of several species of sharks if current levels of fishing mortality remain the same. Study after study indicates that we should be very concerned about the fate of sharks, which play a critical role in coastal food webs. Despite concern by international bodies, there are active commercial and recreational shark fisheries in the United States, and there is resistance to more restrictive management.
> 
> Sharks in U.S. waters are also caught by recreational fishermen and in a growing number of shark tournaments. The National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), which manages most shark species, has stated that in the eastern Gulf of Mexico alone, shark tournament fishing has grown from half a dozen tournaments in 1973 to as many as 70 today. The greatest conservation concerns are about species for whom there is a large commercial market. This includes large sharks such as mako and blue sharks, hammerhead and small sharks such as skates and dogfish.


Look, if it was me, I wouldn't kill that shark. I prefer to let the apex predators like that live. If you are not going to eat it, or use it in some sort, let it live. That is my opinion and my preference no more, no less, so I really am not going to criticise the OP over it.

HOWEVER. I am not going to give any credence or credit to anything that comes from PEW. I agree that apex predators should be left to swim, but am not going to jump on their "sky is falling" bandwagon. Everything that comes from them and their fellows whether it is about fisheries or global warming is propoganda. Their science is purely results based and politically motivated. It is not about using science to find the truth. It is about manipulating science to pass an agenda. Why cannot people understand that? According to Pew and their croney, Dr. Boris Worm and the help fo that wonderful liar mag, Science, ALL fish will be gone in a couple of years.

I also find it very funny that they point at recreational fishermen as a problem while it is longliners and commercial fishermen that kill way more. Not too many catch and release in that crowd unless the shark in question goes back into the drink sans fins. They cry about 70 shark tourneys, yet conveniently fail to mention how many are CPR. How many events does the Mad Shark tour hold? They are all CPR.

Once again Pew takes off on another misguided crusade against the evil recreational fisherman. Yawn.

Whistledix has friends at CCA and NMFS? On one hand, I am surprised whistledix has friends, but then again, it is not a huge stretch that the ones he would have are total d-bags themselves.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure you got your opinions around here and I said "I'd rather not kill 'em" but that doesn't make me a bad person. I was out with Capt. Adams, one of the better fish killers around Texas, and I noted a Hammer circling the boat. This was maybe 1999 or so.

"Let's throw him my bloody half a bonita and hook him up!"

He kinda looked at me and reflected, and started mumbling that he didn't brang no heavy poles, it would take 2 to 4 hours just to tire him out, there ain't no tournament, and plus you boys asked for mainly snaps and macks, so maybe better to take a picture and let's fish on.

"OK Cappy, hey thar's a pile of pallets in the water, let's go hit that up on these here heavy trout poles!"

I really think he thought he was letting us down, not ready for what we wanted. But you shoulda seen the smile on his face.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Well, I have read this entire thread and it was all good until those threats were made by _*Whistlindix*_,or what ever that junior game wardens name is. Tiny, I got you covered as I come from three generations of Houstonians and know alot of the State guys out there.
> 
> Hey *Whistlindix*...here's your sign:
> 
> ...


I have nothing to add, but that is some funny ***** BWG.

I would like to refer people back to my post re: commercial long liners and how a few boats over one year caught over 12,000 sharks.

Ok, guess I added something. Might as well throw in a few of these.

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

manintheboat said:


> Whistledix has friends at CCA and NMFS? On one hand, I am surprised whistledix has friends, but then again, it is not a huge stretch that the ones he would have are total d-bags themselves.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

It's just too bad I can't give you two greenies for this one.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Illegal Shark fishing*

For those of you that want to call Operation Game Thief, the Govenor, Obama.....I can save you some time. I have been to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department more than once about this when I was President of the local CCA chapter. Not because I thought it was wrong but because I got tired of all the phone calls. Unless something changed in the last few years, the laws don't pertain. The fish is not considered edible and it was not caught in State waters, and they violated no Federal laws. I don't write the laws and I don't enforce them. I'm telling you what was relayed to me. Don't you think as much as these tournaments are publisized that if something illegal was done the TP&WD would be all over it. I've seen on more than one occasion Game Wardens at Tackle Time and the Hall of Fame looking at the the Sharks and other fish hanging. Believe me they will show up un-announced at tournaments whether it's Tackle Time or the Redfish Cup.

I hope this will end the bickering since you already ran the accomplishment of a great angler in the ground. Congrats Jimmy, thats the equivelent of a 12# Trout, the fish of a lifetime. You have nothing to be ashamed of! Gater


----------



## Ty 1 On (Mar 17, 2008)

James Howell said:


> *"Y'all know me. Know how I earn a livin'. I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycods. This shark, swallow you whole. Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go. And we gotta do it quick, that'll bring back your tourists, put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, chief. I'll find him for three, but I'll catch him, and kill him, for ten. But you've gotta make up your minds. If you want to stay alive, then ante up. If you want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. I don't want no volunteers, I don't want no mates, there's just too many captains on this island. Ten thousand dollars for me by myself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole **** thing. "*
> 
> The taxadermy going to have a heart attack when he see's what James brought him
> 
> Show me the way to go home bom bom bom I'm tired and I want to go to bed


----------



## Ty 1 On (Mar 17, 2008)

TMWTim said:


> Considering you haven't researched it, here you go....
> 
> A study by Dalhousie University, published in the journal _Science_, estimated that all recorded shark species, with the exception of makos, have declined in the Gulf of Meixco by more than 50 percent in the past eight to 15 years. Some species, such as hammerhead and thresher sharks have declined by as much as 80 percent. The Pew Charitable Trust's Global Shark Assessment predicts collapse and extinction of several species of sharks if current levels of fishing mortality remain the same. Study after study indicates that we should be very concerned about the fate of sharks, which play a critical role in coastal food webs. Despite concern by international bodies, there are active commercial and recreational shark fisheries in the United States, and there is resistance to more restrictive management.
> 
> Sharks in U.S. waters are also caught by recreational fishermen and in a growing number of shark tournaments. The National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), which manages most shark species, has stated that in the eastern Gulf of Mexico alone, shark tournament fishing has grown from half a dozen tournaments in 1973 to as many as 70 today. The greatest conservation concerns are about species for whom there is a large commercial market. This includes large sharks such as mako and blue sharks, hammerhead and small sharks such as skates and dogfish.


So let me get this straight a school form Nova Scotia Canada is experts on Gulf of Mexico sharks??? Somebody had to be very desperate and look long and hard to find that article. How about something from a real college ATM

Oh yea is the maple leaf up or down??


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

You people are still on this? You would think it was about abortion or something. Give it a rest.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Ty 1 On said:


> The taxadermy going to have a heart attack when he see's what James brought him


Having this Hammer prepared for a wall display would be one thing. Rambo just cut it's stomach and dropped it in the bay. That is something a few here do not get. Let me say it again and I am no way taking away from this guys catch. Massive fish, had to be a heck of a fight...

He caught and killed this apex in hopes of winning some greenbacks. That is OK if you are into that sort of thing. It is legal, no worries. Period. I fish CPR shark tourneys (BTW, Rambo would have won $16,500 for that fish pictured and it would still be out in the water) but we release what is not going to be harvested. BTW, harvesting does not mean dumping it overboard. Now when you kill this reproducing greater Hammer and the only thing that comes out of it is 'feeding crabs' it is a total and complete waste of a fish. Period. This is nothing to adore. There is no "WoW, catch of a lifetime!". A catch of a lifetime would have been getting some pics of the fight, tagging the shark for research and releasing it....at the very MOST. At the very least have some sort of plan on what to do with it after it is hung on the gallows.

Again, it wasn't that the fish was killed. The POINT, for me, was the fish was wasted. Any respectable fisherman with conservation in mind will know the difference in waste and sport.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

***** *
and just fish you all know how this is going to end,it's not. If a person wants to kill a fish for profit thats their god given right.And if you don't like it oh well thats your right,but don't come on here bashing people for what they like doing.
There I'm done.
now i have to finish packing for my fish killing trip to Puerto Rico Monday.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow!! this thread is still here!!???!!


FYI Shark Lovers... I was SHARK fishing all weekend and for you record keepers...

Broke/Cut Off Fish... about 4 or 5... BIG Fish... I will be replacing my line on my reel for TT and FF.. 
Tigersharks.. 2 @ 250-300 and 1 @ 450 - 500 All released unharmed
Scalloped Hammerhead 1 @ 150 released unharmed

Sorry no pics... there was only two of us on the boat.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Count down to thread closure.......................10, 9, 8........................


----------



## Lunsford21 (May 27, 2009)

Man that sure is a pretty shark. Sorry im late on the post. Shark killers FTW!!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

it came back to life lol


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

LAWBREAKERS!!!! LOL>> GOOD CATCH!


----------



## Ty 1 On (Mar 17, 2008)

*Count Down To Tackle Time*

I hope her sister is still there


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ty 1 On said:


> I hope her sister is still there


Sister Smister!! I want her Mamma!! 2 Weeks!!! :dance:


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Magnificent Creature! Or should I say WAS. DrShark


----------

